# Brilliant set: Beethoven



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

It really taken me a couple years to really listen to the Brilliant Digital 170 CD Mozart set...

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Works-170-Box/dp/B000BLI3K2

...and I still havent listened to all of the opera (or even most of them, opera hasnt stuck to me yet). Though I have CDs seperate from the set that I prefer - I believe now that having 'everything' has simply been invaluable - and made it exquisitely easy to get exposed to some music I never would have heard otherwise.

---

Anyway - I just ordered the Beethoven set, and I am very excited. 

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven/dp/B004HGQXB8/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_c

I 'almost' clicked on the Haydn set.. but I have quite a bit of Haydn and - I admit - only a smattering of Beethoven... all the symphonies and a handfull of String Quartet and a few piano works.

Looking forward to the next year or so giving this set a shakedown... even if the Kleiber CD of Beethovens 5th and 7th has totally ruined me on anything else....

Anyone else have this set and have anything to say about it?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

You posted the wrong link to the Beethoven set, I think


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

OOPS! Indeed I did.

revised:
( http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven/dp/B004HGQXB8/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_c )


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont know much about the set, but I have categorised 6th symphony with Haitink, wich are from the set. (on spotify) I will listen to it next, and let you know.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, it is not from the set, but I think it is the same recording. The whole set is not on spotify, but in parts, and minor sets, I belive is.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have qued pastoral with Haitink and concertgebouw


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought the Mozart set but had to return it because one of the piano concerto disks wouldn't play and the seller said the whole print run was like that. It doesn't discourage me from buying more Brilliant Classics sets though. I wish they had a Baroque set. They could do that well I bet.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Amazon is very bad when it comes to information
Bether link, but lacks track info


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

oskaar said:


> Amazon is very bad when it comes to information
> Bether link, but lacks track info


uhm, yeah. Thanks. I dont need you to research the set.  I have been pleased with the Mozart set just wondering if anyone actually has it and had any thoughts on it.

Thanks though.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

this should be good...

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=570976


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mabe others want.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

It was just my curiosity... I had to find out if the pastorale/Haitink really is on the set, so I can advice you properly from that (minimal) listening


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

All I can say is enjoy it to the max!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

It seems it is not....

Symphony no 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral" by Ludwig van Beethoven
Conductor: Herbert Blomstedt
Orchestra/Ensemble: Dresden Staatskapelle
Period: Classical 
Written: 1808; Vienna, Austria 

Let me see if I have it...

no


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A good bang for the buck. The Blomstedt cycle sold many on its own. Gulda is the bomb. Enjoy.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the Blomstedt symphonies and I like them very much. Not quite as much as the Bohm or Bernstein, but more than Karajan's two sets.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Just received it. 

Ripped the first 5 CD's from the 'Chamber Music' section to give some a listen while on the road. Maybe I will post the content later if anyone cares to get a sample.

The first selection is Wind Octet Op.103. Very, very nice! It sounds like something Mozart or Haydn would compose....and I don't mean a little bit either. I suppose he was only about 22 at the time so the influences are obvious?

It looks like there are plenty 'WoO' selections, variations odd bits here and there. Should be fun. I am seeing some very reputable performers in this set, which is comforting - and I can see there will be PLENTY here I would never get a chance to hear otherwise. 

I also gave Symphony #7 a spin. Not bad. Not bad at all. (Staatskapelle Dresden).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

SPR said:


> Just received it.
> 
> Ripped the first 5 CD's from the 'Chamber Music' section to give some a listen while on the road. Maybe I will post the content later if anyone cares to get a sample.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report. The WoO music has some gems, not all of them made in Bonn. And that Dresden orchestra is top-flight.

I'd appreciate a posting of the content of the set, with performers, if you find the time and inclination.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

The last CD in the set is supposedly a table of contents, lyrics, etc. I will check tonight... if there is a full listing of what is in the set (With performers) I will post.

I do see the full tracklistig here on Brilliants website - but it does not include performers...

http://www.brilliantclassics.com/release.aspx?id=FM00391023


----------

